# عروض الصيف في متجر مزنه



## متجر مزنه (16 يونيو 2013)

أجمل اللحظات الإجازة وتجمع الأهل والأحباب وكثرة المناسبات السعيدة 

ومتجر مزنه يشارككم أفراح ومناسبات الصيف بالتخفيضات وهي خاصة بفترة الصيف فقط وتنتهي مع نهاية صيفنا :

علبة إنقاص الوزن وريف سعرالعلبه ب160

 عرض الصيف العلبتين ب 300 
والعرض لايشمل شراء العلبة الواحدة 

تبسي البخور السعر النموذج ب 1800 

وعرض الصيف ب 1700 
والأكثر يمكننا توفير تباسي مقاسات وأنواع العلب 
 بأسعار مختلفة حسب ميزانيتك 


تغليف دبش العرايس حسب ميزانيتك :

ولايشمل ذلك هدايا الدبش من المتجر 
فقط أغراضك المحددة وعلينا تصميمها وتنسيقها وتغليفها 

المناكير من 30 ريال إلى : 

20 ريال الحبة وأقل طلب 6 حبات 
الكافيار / المعادن / الاضاءات / الفرو 


العبايات الحرير ب 650 ريال وعرض الصيف ب : 

500 ريال للعباية فقط 


خمريات مزنه الربع ب100 ريال قبل الخصم 
خاصة بمتجرنا نقوم بإعدادها بطريقة مميزة و : 

خصم الصيف ب 75 ريال فقط 


أهلا بكم مع صيفنا غير وأسعار بضاعة متجر مزنه غير


----------

